# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Alum

## Shearer

Anyone know where I can get Alum for curing skins (Aluminium potassium sulphate)? or have any other recipes for curing?

----------


## P38

Try Farmlands

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Cigar

I had a recipe years back. It used alum or Chrome alum, the chrome alum meant the finished skins were machine washable. A deer skin I tanned in 1992 is still looking good (except where the Jack Russell had a chew...).
I bought the chrome alum from the chemist, it came in 500g tubs. The recipe included flour and olive oil,  and I think salt. The flour was to turn it into a paste, oil would have been as an emulsifier.

----------


## tonyd

i need some chrome alum, i have had great results with it in the past but now i cant seem to track any down.

----------


## Marty Henry

Pool floc is potassium aluminum sulphate ( alum)

----------


## Shearer

> Pool floc is potassium aluminum sulphate ( alum)


 @Marty Henry. Is that a particular brand you are talking about? From what I have seen Floc is just Aluminium sulphate, not Alum (no potassium or ammonia).
I think I will give it a try though as it is cheap. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Chicken

I just ask the local chemist to order some for me. Easy

----------


## Shearer

> I just ask the local chemist to order some for me. Easy


Ok. I asked at two chemists (pharmacies) and they weren't at all helpful.
How much did you pay for it @Chicken?

----------


## SiB

Google just gave me this;

Alum Powder - NZ Chemical Suppliers

----------


## Shearer

> Google just gave me this;
> 
> Alum Powder - NZ Chemical Suppliers


Thanks @SiB. Contacted a number of those suppliers are have had some success, albeit not cheap.

----------


## Chicken

Not sure what it cost now was a few years ago. I'll try and find the bottle tomorrow, see if there's a price on it. Pretty sure I used kero and baking soda with it, did a hare skin and a slinky. Was heaps left over I think. Actually did one skin, scraped the brew off, soften with more kero and did the next one.

----------


## ROKTOY

I take it you aren't considering using a product like Leders or similar?

Tanning Products - Hunting and Outdoor Supplies

----------


## Shearer

> I take it you aren't considering using a product like Leders or similar?
> 
> Tanning Products - Hunting and Outdoor Supplies


No. More interested in "home brew". (as you probably know :Wink:  :Wink: )

----------


## Marty Henry

> @Marty Henry. Is that a particular brand you are talking about? From what I have seen Floc is just Aluminium sulphate, not Alum (no potassium or ammonia).
> I think I will give it a try though as it is cheap.


Bit late as others have answered but post brands I have seen or used are pot alum. Aluminum sulphate would also work, its more acidic and will coagulate the proteins in the hide pretty well, but as with alum the final cured hide is not waterproof.

----------


## P38

> Ok. I asked at two chemists (pharmacies) and they weren't at all helpful.
> How much did you pay for it @Chicken?


 @Shearer

Try an industrial chemist, not the local snake oil salesmen

https://www.clarkproducts.co.nz/

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Shearer

> @Shearer
> 
> Try an industrial chemist, not the local snake oil salesmen
> 
> https://www.clarkproducts.co.nz/
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Thanks Pete. I had them on my list to contact. So far ECP Labchem have been the easiest to deal with.

----------


## Shearer

> Bit late as others have answered but post brands I have seen or used are pot alum. Aluminum sulphate would also work, its more acidic and will coagulate the proteins in the hide pretty well, but as with alum the final cured hide is not waterproof.


Thanks  @Marty Henry, that is what I needed to know. I can get Floc (aluminium sulphate) from Bunnings for under $10/kg compared to $50/kg for Aulm and I don't plan on getting the skin wet.
Thanks everyone for the help.

----------


## Chris

How did the skin turn out Shearer ? Must be done by now

----------


## Shearer

> How did the skin turn out Shearer ? Must be done by now


Only fair I would have to say. Finish is ok but the tail hasn't got very soft. Hasn't lost any fur and doesn't smell funny so I am happy.

----------


## Marty Henry

What was your tanning mix? 2:1alum and salt with kero or olive oil is one ive used before does take a bit of work to break the skin afterwards to get it supple though.

----------


## Shearer

Everything You Need to Know About Tanning Animal Pelts.: 9 Steps
Used the Alum/borax method.

----------


## Chris

Looks alright done a good job on it .

----------

